# Weired Problem.. Help Please



## rajchakra (Jun 8, 2012)

Recently I bought a system from my local vendor comprising of 

Processor: AMD A6 3500 APU (2.1 GHz)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-A55M-DS2(rev. 1.1)
RAM: G-skill Ripjaws 4 GB (1600 MHz)
SMPS: Corsair VS450
HDD: WD 500 Sata

after assembling, when it was switched on for the 1st time there was no response (display). Only cabinet and processor fans were running. Then 2nd time it showed error 
______________________________________________________________________________
CMOS checksum error – Defaults loaded

Post error occurs!

Profile 1) Default
Success boot record : last known good 












Del : setup : choices
F1: continue to boot
Enter : select profile
System continue in .10 sec ..
________________________________________________________________________________
.Then after series of checking and cross checking by the assembler it was concluded that either processor or the motherboard was faulty. (The CMOS battery was checked too)

Next day both the items were tested at distributor place where interestingly both came out as good  having no problem (as informed by the assembler....I am not sure though whether both the items were tested together or separately). However, on my vendor/assembler request only the motherboard was replaced by a new one.

And then again the same problem appeared. However, this time the OS was installed (Win 7 Ultimate). Now the system boots after showing the same error each time (whenever the system is started after a short period but boots/(restarts) normally if power is kept on). Motherboard drivers were automatically updated on-line but the problem still persists. I have not checked by replacing the battery but its a new board and same was done on the earlier board. It appears that saving CMOS values is not working and it resets each time.

I think the problem is either a compatibility or BIOS issue (also, the OS takes long time to load, is it normal for the configuration? Windows rating is 4.8. Lowest sub score is graphics)

Please help anyone.


----------



## maddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you tried upgrading bios???
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM1 - GA-A55M-DS2 (rev. 1.0)

give it a try.......


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm...

Check Sum error appear due to 3 things.
1. Dead / Low Charge Battery
2. Power Failure / Improper Shutdown
3. Bios Updated / Incomplete Update

Here is what you can do
1. Change the Battery
2. Check the Front Panel Power and reset connection with Motherboard.
3. Also check if the power/reset button is sticky. If it gets stuck then PC reboots after  some time.
4. Power Connector to Motherboard is proper.
5. When BIOS screen shows up enter the bios by hitting DEL button.
6. Load default Values & Save. Exit.

Let me know if this solves the issue.


----------



## root.king (Jun 9, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Check Sum error appear due to 3 things.
> 1. Dead / Low Charge Battery
> ...



thats true.


----------



## rajchakra (Jun 10, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Check Sum error appear due to 3 things.
> 1. Dead / Low Charge Battery
> ...



all was done (2 to 6) nothing happened....

and guess what ? I replaced the battery (with another old one) and it worked !!! there was no error ..

I switched it on today morning about 8 hours after last shutdown and it again worked 

....and then after 3 hours I again switched it on and there was no display 

Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

remove and remoun the ram modules - try mounting the ram module on different ram slots - but from the type of the issue looks like mobo bios has been corrupted.-


----------



## rajchakra (Jun 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> remove and remoun the ram modules - try mounting the ram module on different ram slots - but from the type of the issue looks like mobo bios has been corrupted.-



all already done  

looks like bios issue..but corrupted ? 

even earlier mobo had same issues. so what may be concluded ? 

Gigabyte GA-A55M-DS2 (rev. 1.1) is not compatible/stable with AMD A6 3500 ?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jul 4, 2012)

dude I assembled same config for a friend few months ago.. it works like charm... so i guess gigabyte ga-a55m-ds2 is fully compatible with amd a6 3500. problem must be something else.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

are you sure that the distributor has checked your previous mobo properly and replaced it ( they did it in frint of you ) ?? You have said both mobo has the same issue but you never tried changing the CMOS battery so I'm having a feeling that the mobo was not replaced.

Anyway, if you suspect there's somekind of compatibility issue with the mobo or APu just update the mobo bios to the latest version which should fix any compatibility issue.


----------

